# Madchester a PR Scam



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

Much of the stuff that is hailed as Manc music isnt really, the happy Mondays came from Little Hulton in Salford, Joy division came from and rehersed in Salford, so did new order until they hit the big time, the buzzcocks, John Cooper Clarke were also from salford, the fall are from Prestwich, going back a bit further the Bee Gees came from Salford.

The stone Roses and punk band slaughter and the dogs were from Manchester to be fair, but that buncha pricks the Charlatons were from fuckin Cheshire (tax dodging scum with with beige carpets)


----------



## mauvais (Apr 17, 2006)

If places as far away as Didsbury are Manchester, then I would class Salford as the same. Do you expect all the bands to have born in the Arndale or something?


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> If places as far away as Didsbury are Manchester, then I would class Salford as the same. Do you expect all the bands to have born in the Arndale or something?



Of course not, but a bit of recognition of where they came from would have been good,  If many of these bands werent from Salford I wouldnt have mentioned it, but the fact is they were from Salford and not Manc, Ask people in Salford where they live and you wont hear the M word.
And you can shove the fuckin Arndale up your arse, glad it was blown up all those years ago.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 17, 2006)

Aye, I know that   

Apart from the yuppie bits, where they've probably never heard of the place.

Just mass media though innit - noone wants to know about 'hot new bands from Salford and Prestwich!' do they? They want 24 Hour Party People or something like that, not starting off in some working blokes' club.


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Aye, I know that
> 
> Apart from the yuppie bits, where they've probably never heard of the place.
> 
> Just mass media though innit - noone wants to know about 'hot new bands from Salford and Prestwich!' do they? They want 24 Hour Party People or something like that, not starting off in some working blokes' club.




RESPECT


----------



## JKKne (Apr 17, 2006)

Well after watching the Beeb lately, I've come to the conclusion that Jesus was from Teesside, lived in Manchester and was executed under the orders of a sharp suited comedian


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

JKKne said:
			
		

> Well after watching the Beeb lately, I've come to the conclusion that Jesus was from Teesside, lived in Manchester and was executed under the orders of a sharp suited comedian



You got it


----------



## chio (Apr 17, 2006)

My dad went to school with Ian Curtis - in Macclesfield


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> My dad went to school with Ian Curtis - in Macclesfield



Yeah I think Ian Curtis and New Orders Keyboard player (forget their name) are both from Mac, dint stay there long did they.


----------



## bfg (Apr 18, 2006)

As long as Take That, Cleopatra and Shane Ward are true Mancs, then thats me happy!


----------



## northernhord (Apr 18, 2006)

bfg said:
			
		

> As long as Take That, Cleopatra and Shane Ward are true Mancs, then thats me happy!



Surely You gotta be from either London or Yorkshire coming out with something like that.



Take that are mainly from Cheshire, fuck cheshire


----------



## Belushi (Apr 18, 2006)

No one in the South understands (or cares about) the difference between Salford and Manchester.

I've been to Salford Precinct, never again.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 18, 2006)

Anyway, didnt the Madchester thing come from the Mondays 'Madchester Rave On' EP?


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 18, 2006)

couldn't you say the same about any big city? things just get absorbed for the sake of ease..


----------



## Alf Klein (Apr 18, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Much of the stuff that is hailed as Manc music isnt really, the happy Mondays came from Little Hulton in Salford, Joy division came from and rehersed in Salford, so did new order until they hit the big time, the buzzcocks, John Cooper Clarke were also from salford, the fall are from Prestwich, going back a bit further the Bee Gees came from Salford.
> 
> The stone Roses and punk band slaughter and the dogs were from Manchester to be fair, but that buncha pricks the Charlatons were from fuckin Cheshire (tax dodging scum with with beige carpets)


Are you sure about the Bee Gees? I thought they were from Chorlton


----------



## northernhord (Apr 18, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> No one in the South understands (or cares about) the difference between Salford and Manchester.
> 
> I've been to Salford Precinct, never again.



I dont give a shit about what the South thinks about Manc and Salford


----------



## northernhord (Apr 18, 2006)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> Are you sure about the Bee Gees? I thought they were from Chorlton



they did live in Chorlton for a spell if i remember rightly


----------



## Belushi (Apr 18, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> I dont give a shit about what the South thinks about Manc and Salford



Thats lucky 'cos it aint complimentary


----------



## northernhord (Apr 18, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Anyway, didnt the Madchester thing come from the Mondays 'Madchester Rave On' EP?



Your right about the Rave on Ep, still down to PR fuckers, Shaun Ryder aint got brains enough to orchestrate PR


----------



## northernhord (Apr 18, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> No one in the South understands (or cares about) the difference between Salford and Manchester.
> 
> I've been to Salford Precinct, never again.



Soz, I take my last comment back, Imagine if you lived in Brixton where there was a flourishing music scene and the Press were saying it was all happening in Chelsea, Id be fuckin offended, dont know about you


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 18, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> No one in the South understands (or cares about) the difference between Salford and Manchester.
> 
> I've been to Salford Precinct, never again.



I'm from the north and, in my head, all that area is manchester.


----------



## northernhord (Apr 18, 2006)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> I'm from the north and, in my head, all that area is manchester.



Thats fair enough mate


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 18, 2006)

Bizarre thread if you ask me but I'll correct a few things anyhow.

BeeGees, hardly 'Madchester' but born and raised on Keppel Rd, Chorlton, went to Sandy Lane school with my Mother in Law.

Stone Roses, well Squire and Brown lived in Timperley and went to college round there too from what I know.

Slaughter were from Wythenshawe, as far from Manchester as Salford.

Gillian and Stephen from New Order still live in Macclesfield (as does Ian.  )

None of the bands made a name for themselves based on the gigs they played in Salford, Cheshire, Chorlton, Oldham or wherever. 

The scene was based in Manchester, so they're Manchester bands..


----------



## northernhord (Apr 18, 2006)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Bizarre thread if you ask me but I'll correct a few things anyhow.
> 
> BeeGees, hardly 'Madchester' but born and raised on Keppel Rd, Chorlton, went to Sandy Lane school with my Mother in Law.
> 
> ...



Strange reply you put
The bee gees were born in salford and moved to chorlton, I never said the stone roses were from Salford, I never said slaughter were from salford either, I know they are from wythenshawe.
And I know about Joydivision/new order and Mac
These bands had the support and fanbase from people in salford and other areas in the early days, its only when they got a bit of recognition that they Manc was bought into it.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 18, 2006)

The Beegees were born in the Isle of Man.


----------



## northernhord (Apr 18, 2006)

Part2 said:
			
		

> The Beegees were born in the Isle of Man.



The Isle of man    then we are both wrong then.   
No offence intended mate


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 18, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Thats fair enough mate


is wigan part of manchester yet?


----------



## northernhord (Apr 18, 2006)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> is wigan part of manchester yet?



Not sure, I know Bolton is and it twenty miles away from Manc


----------



## Alf Klein (Apr 18, 2006)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> is wigan part of manchester yet?


Depends what you mean. It is in the same way that Oldham and Thameside are.


----------



## northernhord (Apr 18, 2006)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> Depends what you mean. It is in the same way that Oldham and Thameside are.



Yeah its an odd setup, Manchester is like a huge hunrgy baby eating everything on its way.
I think the Greater bit of Greater Manchester is the bit that expands into other areas though I could be wrong.


----------



## Alf Klein (Apr 18, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Yeah its an odd setup, Manchester is like a huge hunrgy baby eating everything on its way.
> I think the Greater bit of Greater Manchester is the bit that expands into other areas though I could be wrong.



It goes back to the days of the GLC and the GMC etc.

By the way, have you got something against middle class southerners?


----------



## northernhord (Apr 18, 2006)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> It goes back to the days of the GLC and the GMC etc.
> 
> By the way, have you got something against middle class southerners?



I used to be quite bad for my dislike of Middle class southerners not any more, some of my best mates are MCS
I went through three years at Bristol University with MCS who were either really rude, or stereotyped me cos I was from Salford/Manchester, ie references to drugs/drug dealers/do you own a gun/do any of your mates ect
But out of every different group of peeps there is always some who are really sound regardless of where they come from.


----------



## marco mark (Apr 18, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Surely You gotta be from either London or Yorkshire coming out with something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Take that are mainly from Cheshire, fuck cheshire



I thought they grew up in Oldham, well a couple of 'em


----------



## marco mark (Apr 18, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Yeah its an odd setup, Manchester is like a huge hunrgy baby eating everything on its way.
> I think the Greater bit of Greater Manchester is the bit that expands into other areas though I could be wrong.





Thank fuck i am from Saddleworth then


----------



## northernhord (Apr 18, 2006)

marco mark said:
			
		

> Thank fuck i am from Saddleworth then



You never know mate,  you might look out of your window in the morning and see a sign reading 'Saddleworth Borough of Greater Manchester' I wouldnt put it past the council


----------



## albionism (Feb 28, 2008)

Bit like saying Underworld are from Romford, London


----------



## moose (Feb 28, 2008)

Woah! don't bump ancient threads like this - I went cold for a moment when I saw Marco Mark's posts


----------



## MsShirlLaverne (Feb 28, 2008)

moose said:


> Woah! don't bump ancient threads like this - I went cold for a moment when I saw Marco Mark's posts



I just did exactly the same, I feel shaken now 
I read this from the start without noticing the dates.


----------



## Fledgling (Feb 28, 2008)

The Smiths are from Manchester aren't they? 

But yes, plenty of (southern) people don't know the differences between parts of "Manchester", but then I see the South as London and the West Country, further subdivision is unecessary imo.


edited to add: Ohhhh, yeah, talk about raising the dead. Whoops.


----------



## Annierak (Feb 28, 2008)

.


----------



## Annierak (Feb 28, 2008)

mauvais said:


> If places as far away as Didsbury are Manchester, then I would class Salford as the same. Do you expect all the bands to have born in the Arndale or something?


----------



## Kidda (Feb 28, 2008)

moose said:


> Woah! don't bump ancient threads like this - I went cold for a moment when I saw Marco Mark's posts


----------

